# ebo jager or vis aqua heater



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

which one is better? better for a 10g? fully submersable?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ebo-Jager, no doubt in anyones mind! They're the most reliable, accurate and durable submersible heaters out there. Of course titanium heaters are more durable, but they come at a cost. If there's one thing you can't go wrong with, it's an Ebo-Jager! :wink:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

theyre hard to find for a 10g though.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Use a 50w, it should be more than enough-
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=30601;category_id=1733;pcid1=3231;pcid2=


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

and whcih aquaclear do you recommend?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ebo Jager heaters are not the same as they were 2 years ago. They are not manufactures by the same company anymore. I think Visitherm makes good heaters. I've used a cpl in my betta spawn tanks for about 2 years now.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Ebo Jager heaters are not the same as they were 2 years ago. They are not manufactures by the same company anymore.


Yup.... Almost all of us swore by the Ebo's a couple of years ago, but since they were taken over by someone else, almost all of the same people have had failures since then.

I've moved on to titanium heaters since then, but for such a small tank they wouldn't be practical (nor available). For the smaller tanks I've had very good luck with the Thermal compact heaters.
http://petsolutions.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_15510721_A_Thermal+Compact+Heaters_E_


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

im talking about these:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004+22787

VS

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004+22787


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've had E-J's for years and never had an issue. Bought one, mind you this os but one, in April. Been using it submerged completly and it has condensation inside. 

Also been using the Titanium ones, will keep using them and phase out all the glass ones.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

so all you guys are saying buy the vis one right?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry about the confusion, I never bought the "new" Ebo-Jagers. All of mine are 4-5 years old. Check out: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/category_display.php?CatID=701, the Visi-Therm isn't rated that good. You should go with the Pro-Heat(also titanium), it has an external controller...the Pro-Heat II has a digital thermostat and controller.

If you're looking where to get it, it's at www.marinedepot.com


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

All of my older Ebo's are still going strong too. The latest one I bought had condensation inside of it within a few months (which of course is a very dangerous situation). I've had other newer ones that just don't maintain a steady temp, so I've replaced them as well. Last year a friend had one that didn't shut off over night and fried a tank of beautiful Angels.  

As for the Visi therms, they don't have a good track record for reliability either, so as the others said, you should check out some of the others recommended. You don't want to take chances when it comes to something as relatively low cost as a heater. It could affect your safety as well as your fish and plants.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Hmmm, I'm getting a case of buyers remorse now. I just bought some new Jagers. Hope I don't have problems. The old ones were great though, absolutely no problems.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what does the condensation you guy are talking mean? and you guys are fully submersing the new ones even when it says to the water line?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It means the moisture is entering the inside of the heater when it isn't supposed to (they are supposed to be fully sealed so water can't get in), and now the water is exposed to the electrical elements.
The water line is the _minimum_ you can let the water in your tank drop to before it is exposed to air and will malfunction. You have to keep them fully submersed so the top of the heater is below the water level, and if it gets down to the "water line" you need to add more water, or move your heater down.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

so it is completely submersible the way your putting it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes. So have you decided on what you're going with?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

im still stuck... ebo seems dangerous. vis aqua looks good but lasts for a short period..... i don't like any other heater...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What's wrong with the titanium Pro-Heat. Built to last.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

none for the 10 g from where im ordering from..


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have about four visitherms, and I'm not happy with any of them. When the temps in my house drop to 70 degrees, they can't hold the temps up. I replaced the Visitherm in my 55 with a new EBo and the Ebo holds the temp much, much better. I hope it ultimately lasts (luckily I just bought two titaniums, but I'm waiting to put them in).


----------



## fishboy55 (Dec 20, 2004)

I have 3 ebo and have not a promble with them it this time I also work for lfs and have only seen one ebo come back in the past year


----------



## TPIRman (Apr 28, 2004)

*Another Option*

Tronics -- Hagen's top-of-the-line heater. On the other forums I frequent, when someone asks what the best brand of heater is, Ebo-Jager and Tronic are consistently the two answers. I prefer Tronics -- very reliable, and Hagen also sells a nice plastic guard that slips over the glass to prevent accidents. The Tronics (like Jagers) also have a dry shut-off switch in case you are forgetful during a water change. Highly recommended -- a 50W would fit the bill in a 10G.

HTH.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

if i get the new ebo can i still use it at a 45 degree angle submerged?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You can use it in any position as long as it stays submerged.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I had a visitherm break mysteriously while I was out of town recently too. A piece of the glass was just sitting on the bottom and the tank water was quite cold. As far as I know I never damaged it physically. However, large gas bubbles used to get stuck under it while it was in the horizontal position. While I'm not sure of it, I have some suspicion that one of those bubbles is what caused my heater to crack (reduced heat conduction), so I've been setting them up at an angle since then to prevent gas from collecting. The broken part of the glass was right where the bubble usually formed.

No proof on this, but just something to consider when positioning your heater.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I have purhcase 4 ebo over the years. 300watt from 2 years ago, 300 watt and 150 watt 1/2 year ago, and 100 watt during Christmas of 2004. The most recent one shows it is built by Eheim. 

The 300 watt from 2 years ago is running fine without condensation or sticky control nob. the 150 watt from 1/2 year ago has a little bit of condensation.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

is it on to place under my gravel?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

JanS said:


> It means the moisture is entering the inside of the heater when it isn't supposed to (they are supposed to be fully sealed so water can't get in), and now the water is exposed to the electrical elements.


The water might have gotten when the product was manufactured. Maybe the water was trapped in there when it was produced due to humid conditions at the factory (?). I have had an ebo jaeger with condensation run for almost 4 years now. My oldest one must be close to 10 years now.

I would recommend E-J's over the visitherm. I worked in a fish lab and at an aquarium store. Little issues with the E-J's at the store but we had visitherms breaking almost every week in the lab. Ironically though the fish were never fried (Maybe there is a fail safe mechanism built inside?) and the temperature in those tanks was never constant ranging from luke warm to "is that thing working?" cold. It is sad what happened to the angels though.

For those that like the older models I found this site whom might be clearing them out:

http://www.petguys.com

I'm pretty sure they're the old ones because of the pictures. But I ordered a 250 watt which should be in on friday and can confirm for sure.

David


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

can you put the new jagers all the way in pass the water level even when it says not to?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

fyi that petguys.com is also selling the newer models. too bad....

david


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> can you put the new jagers all the way in pass the water level even when it says not to?


Unless you have a model I've never seen before, yes submerse them all the way. Most of us run them horizontal about 5" from the bottom of the tank for better heat distribution.

Where does it say not to put it past the water level?
On every one I've seen, the water level line is the very minimum you can have it sticking out of the water.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

And to add www.petsolutions.com is only carrying the new Jagers.

Anyone know if Dr. Foster and Smith sells the older version? Their picture shows the old "TS" model.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

they have the new not the old but they have the pic of the old on their site


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I got one of the newer jager and it has a "do not immersed below line" making it not fully submergable and the temp is screwed up. 

set at 77f and get 84 recalibrate and now it won't turn off. water is at 84f set heater to 65 and its still heating.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> none for the 10 g from where im ordering from..


I haven't gone thorugh this whole thread yet so someone else might have posted this already.

Here's a 50W Pro-Heat model:

WON Pro-Heat IC Heater 50 W - Marine Depot - Marine and Reef Aquarium Super Store

Ken's Fish also has them. I didn't check prices today because there are server issues at Ken's right now.

There are other brands out there, also. I like Rena heaters, with the silver plated thermostat contacts, but a few people have had issues with them.

If you have only one or a few tanks, the cost of the titanium heaters with outboard controls, even the digital ones, are probably not a concern. I will be replacing my existing heaters with those over time or as they fail.

We've had ones sold at Wal Mart last a year or two before they fail or get water inside. One of those we still use as an emergency heater for a quarantine tank or as a backup while we replace a failed heater.

Our Hydor Theo 300W heater in the 100 gallon is working well but I don't remember how far back in time we got it. I haven't heard of many complaints about that brand.

There is an advantage to the titanium heaters with outboard controllers and a separate sensor. Since the sensor is not inside the tube, it will reflect actual water temps more accurately. And, since you don't have a rotatable know to waterproof, it can be sealed much more effectively to prevent leakage. I would prefer glass so that I can see if it is leaking, but it probably is not an issue with these.

One plus for the Visitherm deluxe is that it has a lifetime (?) warranty. But if your fish die because of a failure, that's not going to replace your fish.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Glass is a good thermal conductor (better than plastic). One can also visually inspect the inside with a glass housing. The presence of water inside the glass housing gives an early warning to a bad heater. Sure, the heater could work for another 2 to 3 years, but why take this risk for a $25 item?

The original EJ LZ line is probably the best heater made to date. The newer TZ line adds adjustable temperature knob, which could lead to premature leakage. I suspect the bi-metallic sensor assembly is also cheaper, resulting in unstable temperature control. 

Hagen has a new line of electronic heaters...Fluval Tronics. It's probably the same as the original Hagen Tronics, with minor tweaks.


----------

